# Is nanotechnology immoral?



## RamistThomist (Mar 18, 2008)

Nanotechnology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I found this interesting. type in the above question on google and you get some responses. 

Basically it goes a step beyond cloning and people claim that NT plays god. I don't particularly buy that, but one news story--which I was unable to find on a google search but read of it weeks ago--said that the laws of physics do not operate at that level the way they do here: solids become liquids at room temp., etc. 

Americans, at least those surveyed, said it was immoral. This was immediately blamed on the fundamentalists. Now I consider myself really fundy (except for the drama thread!) but I couldn't find anything immediately immoral about it.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Mar 19, 2008)

You will have to be more specific. Nanotechnology applied to what? On another note, I hate "playing God" arguments. They are horrible...


----------



## Grymir (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm confused. How can this nanotechnology be immoral?? No babies are killed, nor people. It's just a bunch of little machines. Do these people think we are going to turn into the Borg?


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 19, 2008)

Grymir said:


> I'm confused. How can this nanotechnology be immoral?? No babies are killed, nor people. It's just a bunch of little machines. Do these people think we are going to turn into the Borg?



I expect they're concerned that covert nanomachines will be secretly writing nanobarcodes on our foreheads...


----------



## SRoper (Mar 19, 2008)

I just went to a lunch presentation today, and the subject was nanotechnology. I didn't see anything immoral in the applications that were discussed. There were some interesting applications for oncology, for example.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, of course nanotech is immoral. For instance, some people think Buckyballs can be two places at once. Others think that nanotech technology will finally demonstrate that free will is a quantum event.

These little particles, with their free will and ability to be in multiple places at once are the very definition of doublemindedness. They must be destroyed before it's too late. Our fate is in their deterministic little hands, or nodes, or whatever they use to grab things.

Of course, Buckyballs are found naturally in soot. We've been in danger for a lot longer than we even realized.


----------



## aleksanderpolo (Mar 19, 2008)

It's actually a very interesting discussion topic for those who think morality is defined by "consensus" yet think the majority of people (70% if I remembered correctly) are "dumb" in considering nanotechnology immoral.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 19, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> Yes, of course nanotech is immoral. For instance, some people think Buckyballs can be two places at once. Others think that nanotech technology will finally demonstrate that free will is a quantum event.
> 
> These little particles, with their free will and ability to be in multiple places at once are the very definition of doublemindedness. They must be destroyed before it's too late. Our fate is in their deterministic little hands, or nodes, or whatever they use to grab things.
> 
> Of course, Buckyballs are found naturally in soot. We've been in danger for a lot longer than we even realized.



 Thanks! I get it now.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 19, 2008)

nanotechnology can be argued to be a God-glorifying taking of dominion over the earth, if certain principles are followed.


----------

